# Advice? Encouragement?



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Noooooo negativity please.

I feel hopeful a lot of the time but lately not so much. I believe everything on the interns when it's bad. Like tdx or whatever always saying people with blank mind never recover and other stupid crap. Other people saying negative things not backed up by facts, I believe them all just because I guess my brain clings to the negative things.

I'm on Lamictal and have felt a couple small little breakthroughs and still am upping my dosage so fingers crossed. All I'm looking for is a med to take the edge off so I can really focus on bettering myself. My main symptom is the blank mind blank emotion head pressure and some dr symptoms. The thing I need most is for the fog to be lifted some so I can start understanding things and excepting things.

Please people, if you have links of people who have recovered from blank mind, please post them. I need all the hope I can get right now.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sydney, I feel you. I am the same case. Need some encouragement too. Is there any help for the blank mind? Please anyone... I am beyond hopeless.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

sydneyarnce said:


> I'm on Lamictal and have felt a couple small little breakthroughs and still am upping my dosage so fingers crossed.


Keep us updated on the Lamotrigine.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Sydney about a week ago i recovered from the blank mind and head pressure symptoms but still had some derealization. The blank mind and head pressure are not permanent, Its not a death sentence you can get your inner monologue back.

Marduk


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Marduk, are you serious? How did you achieve that? Please help!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

And how long did you have it for?


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

When your dpdr/anxiety starts to fade the symptoms (including the blank mind) will start to fade, i had problems with the blank mind two years before dpdr from my anxiety disorder but with dpdr it became extreme,it will fade with the other symptoms,whoever said it was permanent is wrong its not a dpdr death sentence. And ive had dpdr for over a year but are starting to have periods of clarity and that includes having a clear mind and an actual inner monologue, but it is a slow process and the head pressure would leave as well, dont lose hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

Ps:sorry for any potential grammar error i am writing on the phone.

Marduk


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

And i just lived healthy and exercised daily and kept my anxiety at a minimun, when you start to feel better you dont pay as much attention to your symptoms which allow them to slowly fade, at least that is what worked for me


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Marduk, how did your blank mind feel? And how did you get it? From anxiety? Do you remember when your inner monologue "stopped"? How did it come back? Can you "hear" your voice in your head now? Thanks!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did it feel like youre lost without it?


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Basically it felt like my head is completly empty and sometimes even if i could think it was almost like i got images and thoughts in my head but it felt like i really did not understand them, basically i felt really stupid and like my thinking was on autopilot and to answer your other question yes i believe anxiety was the cause for it and yes i hear my inner voice again, its still kind of on/off and my head still feel empty when i am very drd but i am having periods when i feel clear again longest straight period has been 4 days so far.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Well it got at first back quite gradually then the rest of it left at once, the head pressure just disappeared and i felt clear again,i still find its very easy to relapse to it and i am not recovered but i just wanted you guys to know that its a symptom that can disappear and does not need to mean theres anything wrong on your brain like i believed for a long time.

Marduk


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Marduk. Did it feel like you have no control over yourself? Like there is no guidance?


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Well depersonalization gave me feelings like that like i cannot Control my body and everything was on autopilot like i was just observing my actions. I dont have that anymore,i only suffer from derealization at the moment


----------

